# Frühjahrsputz



## Annett (20. Jan. 2012)

Mahlzeit.

Nachdem er einige Jahre ausgefallen ist, wird es dieses Jahr einen Frühjahrsputz geben.
Allerdings nicht in unserem Teich, sondern in unserem Forum. 

Es ist an der Zeit mal wieder ein bisschen abzustauben, auszumisten und wegzuwerfen, was schon lange keinen mehr interessiert (und nur unnötig Speicherplatz frisst). Entsorgt werden in erster Linie veraltete Bilderthemen (Sonnenuntergänge die Xte, Bilderrätsel usw.). Auch die Plauderecke wird mal mit dem groben Besen durchgekehrt. 

Wundert Euch also bitte nicht, wenn Euer Beitragszähler in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen immer mal einen Ruck nach unten macht. 

Mal sehen, wie viel GB Speicherplatz wir damit freischaufeln können.


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Ich schlage vor, dass alle Mods und Admins 5 kg abnehmen, dann wird das Forum auch schlanker.... 
Und für die User führen wir Mindestfigurmaße ein....


----------



## Doris (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

huhu Annett
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann war der letzte Frühjahrsputz im Frühjahr 2009.
Da hab ich morgens ins Forum geschaut und alle Anmeldungen für das TT bei uns waren futsch
*Das* kann dieses mal jedenfalls nicht passieren, denn es gibt ja keine ​
@Doc

 Wenn Annett 5 kg abnimmt, dann sehen wir  sie ja bald nicht mehr​


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo Doris.

Ja, ich erinnere mich noch sehr genau daran - und die Anmeldungen waren nicht das Einzige, was verschwunden war und einige Zeit vermisst wurde. 

Da ich aber aktuell nur jedes Thema einzeln auswähle und in viele davon vorher nochmal rein schaue, dürfte so etwas nicht wieder passieren. 
Ich hatte damals, weil's schneller ging, ganze Seiten voller Themen ausgewählt. Die oben fest gehaltenen sind aber auf jeder Seite dabei und mussten von mir händisch immer wieder abgewählt werden. Tja - irgendwann hatte ich das wohl vergessen und dann waren sie WEG. :shock

Was den Ausrichtungsort des TT angeht, so hoffe ich noch immer auf ein kleines Wunder. :beten
Und die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Eugen (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

@ Jürgen
laß mal die zwei Leipziger, wie sie sind 
Das könnte vll. der Coburger mit übernehmen 
@Annett
da bin ich mal gespannt. Das Wunder wird aber sicher nicht in Lindelbeach stattfinden.
Da ist am besagten WE nämlich niemand daheim.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*



ich würde die offtopic´s löschen. Wenn Du irgendwo sehen kannst welche uralten Fred´s kaum geklickt wurden würde ich die auch löschen - außer natürlich es handelt sich um besternte Spezialthemen.

Auch sollte man vielleicht irgenwie einen Haken bei den Freds setzten können die ja immer wieder kommen wo einfach die User die Suchhilfe nicht nutzen und dann die Links z den Ergebnissen mitgeteilt bekommen - solche Freds könnte man dann als *unnötige*vielleicht kennzeichnen und später einfacher löschen ?


----------



## Joerg (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo Annett,
der ganze Aufwand um ein paar GB zu entsorgen. :shock
Ich hab noch ein paar Festplatten rumliegen wenn es eng wird. 

Einfacher wäre es bestimmt die Useralben zu löschen.
Dann gibt es sicher auch mal ein paar aktualisierte Bilder von den Usern.


----------



## Annett (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo.

@Ralf
Wir können leider nur nutzen, was uns die Software an Funktionen bietet...

Die Off-Topics bringen wenig, da sie zu 99% aus Schrift bestehen und die kostet fast keinen Speicherplatz. Das ist auch der Grund, warum viele Foren Bilder lieber von Extern verlinkt sehen... und nach 5 Jahren sehen die Themen dann aus, wie ein Schweizer Käse. 
Nichts desto trotz kann man da ausmisten, aber das größere Platzpotential haben die Bilder.

@Jörg
An sich eine tolle Idee, wenn der Server bei uns daheim stehen würde. Aber frag mal bei Strato, ob sie uns Deine Festplatten in ihren Server schrauben. 
Useralben löschen ist in sofern schwierig, weil einige ihre Teichbauthemen mit Bildern aus dem Useralben bestückt haben. Dann haben wir auch dort mehr oder weniger "Löcher".

Ich mach mich erstmal wieder ans Ausmisten. Wetter ist genau richtig dafür - waagerechter Schneeregen... mehr Schnee als Regen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Servus Annett

Sehr gut Idee 

Im Thread "Kalender 2011" gibts große Bilddateien.

Ebenso in den früheren Kalendern ...

Ich denke die braucht kein Mensch mehr


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz*

Hallo Helmut,
das ist ein super Vorschlag von Dir!   
Wer schaut noch unter "Seerosenbilder 2008" nach? Trotz aller tollen Bilder sind die aktuellen Themen meist bildbelastet, und von vornherein nicht für die Ewigkeit gedacht, das wissen auch die Beitragschreiber. Eine bessere Idee, als "Altuser" zu kicken.


----------

